# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #9

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live on the *7th of October.*  I have added something new to this one.

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-8-a-135195/

If you're good at lucid dreaming I suggest you sign up for Upper League.

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
Coelhao
Beefer*
Xanous*
she*
fennecgirl
Taffy
Mirui987
djpatch999
Harelori
StaySharp*
BrandonBoss
Jmanjordan*
*

----------


## Xanous

I've been in a bit of a dry spell maybe this is what I need. Count me in as upper.

----------


## Coelhao

Sign me up   :smiley: .  I'll go in the lower league, but if I somehow start racking up tons of points in the first week, bump me up.  I had 4 lucid dreams on Monday night.  I think I was just lucky though.

----------


## she

i'm in. upper league 



> I have added something new to this one



 - what do you mean?

----------


## Beefer

Well lately my LD rate has dropped a little so I think it would be a good incentive for me ^^. Upper league it is!

----------


## Matte87

Alright, everyone's signed up  :smiley:  

It's nothing really, just a different kind of task I've been thinking about adding.

----------


## fennecgirl

Lower league for me ^_^

----------


## Taffy

Now that school is back in session I'll be able to keep a regular sleep schedule. Count me in, lower league. And what is this "something new?" Sounds interesting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

You'll see when it starts  :wink2:  It's a new kind of task basicly, similar to the "Three Step Task" and you'll be able to gain some bonus points from it. You're signed up! Make sure you advertise this to people you know, need a few more people.

----------


## djpatch999

Lower league!  :tongue2:  Hello again Matte87!  ::D:

----------


## Mirui987

I think I'd like to join for the lower league, this sounds quite fun.

----------


## Matte87

You're signed up! Hi djpatch! Welcome back  ::D:

----------


## Harelori

Lower Leauge over here, thank you very much!

----------


## Matte87

Yay another person signed up  :smiley:  If we don't get enough people, I might just change the teams slightly. Competition starting on *Sunday* guys, ready up!

----------


## Taffy

I wonder what happened, usually a lot of people sign up early on.

----------


## StaySharp

This time around I want to sign in as well, I hope I adjusted enough now to not fail horribly. I guess it is upper league then again.

----------


## Matte87

Haha don't worry Taffy, in the beginning we were just 5 people or so. Signed up StaySharp! Welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

I think maybe because alot of young dreamers are back to school so less forum time  :Sad:

----------


## Xanous

Are we live yet or do tonight's dreams start counting? I live in the US central time.

----------


## Beefer

The competition hasn't started yet !?  ::shock::  . Gah! and I achieved a fine LD! Oh well guess I will get another one again too ^^

----------


## Sensei

Can I still Sign up? I would take lower league if I can. I am good at telekinesis and fire bending. I do it in almost every lucid because of experiments when I was younger.

----------


## Taffy

> The competition hasn't started yet !?  . Gah! and I achieved a fine LD! Oh well guess I will get another one again too ^^




Same thing happened to me. (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
This isn't the first time, either, haha.

----------


## Jmanjordan

If the competition didn't start yet. Sign me up for the upper league. I have been recalling dreams and practicing the techniques. But I haven't really had a good incentive to go lucid.  I feel have two really vivid dream every day. I m up for it

----------


## djpatch999

Okay, it appears Matte87 has been distracted or something may have come up. Until he returns may I recommend that you write all dreams into your workbooks to be posted into the competition thread at a later date. Since I am not good with time zones... anything you dreamt on the night of the 7th counts. Yes that would include your lucids then *Beefer* and *Taffy* 

People currently not signed on:

*BrandonBoss* - Lower League
*Jmanjordan* - Upper League

I do apologise to you two since I can't edit someone else's posts and put your names onto the list. But nevertheless post everything you dream into your workbooks and Matte87 will review it all when he returns. BrandonBoss, how many lucids do you have? Do you have them regularly? This will determine upper class or lower class. Don't want a pro dreamer ending up in lower class xD

Have fun guys and happy dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

> Okay, it appears Matte87 has been distracted or something may have come up. Until he returns may I recommend that you write all dreams into your workbooks to be posted into the competition thread at a later date. Since I am not good with time zones... _anything you dreamt on the night of the 7th counts. Yes that would include your lucids then Beefer and Taffy_



Wooohoooooo!  .  :Bliss:

----------


## Taffy

Mine was too long ago to count anyway. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Sorry guys I totally forgot about the competition. I realized it at work today, I'll post the thread ASAP. All dreams *exactly* 24 hours before this counts towards the post count.

Welcome! *Jmanjordan* and *BrandonBoss.*

----------


## she

curious situation... :smiley:  like in a dream - when you forgot about something important and remember only the next day :smiley: )) it's time to make RC :smiley: )))

----------


## Sydney

Aw darn! Forgot about the competitions. I'll try to join the next one.  :Cheeky:

----------

